# HGH and hunger



## Sicwun88 (Feb 5, 2021)

Abt to go into my 2nd wk of hgh.
4iu in the morning, 4iu again at bedtime!
Constantly hungry and when I eat I feel like I could just eat for hours?
Been awhile since I've been on hgh,
Don't remember experiencing this before?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 5, 2021)

What dose did u run 1st round?

I never noticed anything like that. 

I was set no eating so the gh could work....or going to knock down 100g carbs cuz I was using slin too


----------



## Tiny (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes. Be careful what you eat during the 1 hour window after inj. Not eating and the immediate lipolysis action during its half life is magnified. Eating poorly will result in unhealthy blood sugar levels since your receptors are saturated. You will constantly be hungry. Drink more water to offset cravings


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 5, 2021)

Don't really remember it was prescribed thru try?
Prolly was 2-3 ius a day!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 5, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Yes. Be careful what you eat during the 1 hour window after inj. Not eating and the immediate lipolysis action during its half life is magnified. Eating poorly will result in unhealthy blood sugar levels since your receptors are saturated. You will constantly be hungry. Drink more water to offset cravings



I never eat for an hour after my dose! Always eating clean and drink water all day!
Even though I feel like really eating a lot! 
I still stick to small portions every 3hrs!


----------



## Tiny (Feb 5, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> Even though I feel like really eating a lot!




"Goldfish syndrome". There is no full feeling satisfaction from meals.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 6, 2021)

Damn that’s a pretty high dose compared to what you usually see the average Joe run. What’s the goal of your run and for how long If you don’t mind me asking...


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 6, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> Damn that’s a pretty high dose compared to what you usually see the average Joe run. What’s the goal of your run and for how long If you don’t mind me asking...



To help w losing fat and all the other benefits that come along w it!
I have 6 kits!
So we'll see how it goes!
Open to all suggestions 
To make it all worth the run??


----------



## Trump (Feb 6, 2021)

I hope your getting more kits cause that’s only 10 weeks


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> I hope your getting more kits cause that’s only 10 weeks



Yup already on the way!


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 6, 2021)

8iu's seems excessive for someone who hasn't been on it in a while, unless it's some low quality stuff.. I'd cut it in half and extend the time on. 6 kits at 4iu daily should last you about 5mos. Might consider adding 100mcg T4 in with it if fat loss is the primary goal. As for the hunger, I don't split the dose, I only take it upon waking, do some fasted cardio, then meal 1.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok,ok,
Change of plans, 
Done more research and weighed out the differences!
Going to use only 4ius daily in the morning and
Focus on the anti aging process! No since wasting money or risking health issues, 
More isn't better and w wht I have and have coming w last me 18month


----------



## Tiny (Feb 8, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> Ok,ok,
> Change of plans,
> Done more research and weighed out the differences!
> Going to use only 4ius daily in the morning and
> ...



Let us know if you water balloon overnight, get band aid fingers or any other noticeable issues starting at 4iu


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 9, 2021)

Add t4 for sure if ur going to run that long.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 9, 2021)

gymrat827 said:


> Add t4 for sure if ur going to run that long.



Just watched Dave Palumbo & John Romano on YouTube 
From wht they were saying, 
Basically stay away from T3 and T4 when on GH,unless you know you have thyroid issues!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 12, 2021)

Changing it up again!
Dropping down to 2ius for awhile!
Hands are feeling like catcher mitts and sleepy at work!
Going w 2ius before bed!
Instead of the mornings!


----------



## Joliver (Feb 12, 2021)

HGH causes a marked transition from carbohydrate to fat metabolism. Your pancreas are churning out insulin to deal with the abundance of blood sugar. This is why long term HGH users end up diabetic. 

Not a doctor.  Just an opinion.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

Sounds like a bonus not a side effect


----------



## Dyel (May 17, 2021)

good friend of mine has the same side effect.


----------

